# Large SUVs and Pickups are a VERY dangerous place to be in certain types of accidents.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's much safer to be in a short car in accidents like this.
Exact same pit maneuver on the road actually favoring the SUV compared to the Mustang because the Mustang was traveling at higher speed. SAME maneuver, but COMPLETELY different result.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I slowed it down to 25% speed towards the end and ... she wasn't moving much.
Some involuntary twitching it looked like.
Oh well, she didn't care about anyone else's safety either ...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I slowed it down to 25% speed towards the end and ... she wasn't moving much.
> Some involuntary twitching it looked like.
> Oh well, she didn't care about anyone else's safety either ...


Well he sure "hit that" 😁😂🤣


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Running from the cops and them performing a PIT maneuver is considered an accident?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Sounds like the dangerous place to be, is in a vehicle that is not stopping for police lights... this is a case study in 2022 America... the thinking is not "how can I avoid this situation" or "what if I obeyed the law?" it's what kind of vehicle could i survive in if I'm a dumbass running from the cops... SMH


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

TomTheAnt said:


> Running from the cops and them performing a PIT maneuver is considered an accident?


There are many car accidents on the highway that are basically a pit maneuver. SUVs, CUVs, Pickups, and Vans can roll over even in a slow speed accident like this. Compare that to the failed mustang pit maneuver at high speed.
It's a shame that they stopped making big 5000 or even 6000 lbs heavy cars unless you're filthy rich and can afford a Bentley, Rolls Royce or Maybach Sedan. Because you get the safety of weight and you get the added safety of a LOW CENTER OF GRAVITY.





This guy's SUV rolled over over the guardrail on a bridge because of its high center of gravity.
This guy would still be alive if he was in a short car instead of a tall suv.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

You keep driving your Precious Prius and I'll keep driving my trucks and SUVs. Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks. 









Are Bigger Cars Safer Than Smaller Cars? SUVs Safer Than Cars?


Vehicle death rates tell a story that crash testing can’t. We dig through the data to answer your burning questions.




www.motortrend.com


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

TomTheAnt said:


> You keep driving your Precious Prius and I'll keep driving my trucks and SUVs. Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The article you posted is not corrected for weight. They didn't compare a 5,500 lbs car to a 5,500 lbs suv to a 5,500 lbs pickup truck, etc. 
An *11243 lbs* Armor Plated Mercedes Maybach Pullman Guard Limo would go though a Ford F650 like a hot knife through butter let alone normal suvs and pickup trucks.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

🤦‍♂️ 

And a 60-ton M1 Abrams will eat that Pullman for a snack.  Good that there aren't too many of those roaming around on the streets, though. But if you see one, make sure you stay away from it with your Pullman.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> There are many car accidents on the highway that are basically a pit maneuver. SUVs, CUVs, Pickups, and Vans can roll over even in a slow speed accident like this. Compare that to the failed mustang pit maneuver at high speed.
> It's a shame that they stopped making big 5000 or even 6000 lbs heavy cars unless you're filthy rich and can afford a Bentley, Rolls Royce or Maybach Sedan. Because you get the safety of weight and you get the added safety of a LOW CENTER OF GRAVITY.
> 
> 
> ...


The guy would still be alive if he didn’t drive like a moron


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Some SUVs that come with swaybars are pretty stable and firm on the road.


----------

